# Lamborghini Selects Alcoa to Supply Lightweight Wheels for Murci?lago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Lamborghini Selects Alcoa to Supply Lightweight Wheels for Murciélago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce*









Alcoa Wheel Products has been selected by Automobili Lamborghini to supply lightweight wheels for its Murciélago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce (SV). The forged alloy wheels reduce unsprung weight and contribute to the SV’s 100kg mass reduction over the standard Murciélago.
* Full Story *


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Lamborghini Selects Alcoa to Supply Lightweight Wheels for Mur ... ([email protected])*

this should have been done 5 years ago atleast.
as much as i love lambo's Murc. and ALL LAMBORGHINI's...its way behind in wheel technology.
Its the only part of the car that is not EXCESSIVE...which is basically the definition of Lamborghini. To me this is a huge let down since many of todays cars come with 18-21" wheels...and the murc. STILL comes standard with 18's!!!! and i dont believe there even FORGED!!
All this for $350k+.
Plus what sense does it make to have the lil bro OUTPERFORM the BIG BRO in 95% of the performance categories for $100k+ less.


----------

